# Jual-Beli-Lelang > Lelang Koi >  Lelang bersama ke-14 s/d 21nov2017

## pieth

Halo om om , lelang bersama dari penghobis koi


Ketentuan Lelang :

1. Lelang dimulai pada saat diposting dan berakhir pada hari Selasa tanggal 21 November 2017 pukul 21.00 waktu server koi's.

2. Apabila dalam kurun waktu 5 menit terakhir sebelum closing ( jam 21.00 - 21.05 ) ada bid yang masuk maka lelang untuk semua ikan akan diperpanjang 5 menit sampai pukul 21.10 bila selama perpanjangan waktu 5 menit tsb ( jam 21.05 - 21.10 ) tidak ada bid yang masuk maka lelang akan berakhir. Tapi apabila ada bid masuk antara pukul 21.05 - 21.10, maka lelang akan diperpanjang lagi 5 menit dari bid terakhir yang masuk dan berlaku seterusnya sampai tidak ada lagi yang bid di 5 menit terakhir.

3. Kelipatan bid minimal Rp. 100.000,-

4. Tidak ada bungkus option.

5. Ikan dalam kondisi sehat, kondisi ikan sesuai dengan yang ada difoto jika ragu dengan kondisi ikan mohon segera konfirmasi ke nomer WA saya di 087868882200

6. Pemenang lelang sudah harus melunasi ikan yang dimenangkannya selambat-lambatnya Jumat tgl 24 november 2017. Jika pemenang tidak melakukan kewajibannya dengan melakukan konfirmasi atas kemenangannya dan melakukan transfer pembayaran harga ikan dan ongkir dalam waktu 3 x 24 jam maka ikan lelang akan diberikan kepada penawar tertinggi ke-2 dan jika penawar tertinggi ke-2 tidak mau maka ikan akan kembali kekolam.

7. Harga ikan lelang belum termasuk biaya packing styrofoam dan ongkos kirim.

8. Ikan berlokasi di Jakarta , Malang , Cibitung

9. 5% dari hasil lelang akan didonasikan ke kas KOI's

10. Untuk Pengiriman Ikan ke Cargo , Stasiun akan di kenakan biaya antar, atau sesuai kesepakatan antara penjual dan pembeli


*FITUR AUTOREKAP*

Cara BID ikan sesuai dengan format sebagai berikut *#bid kodeikan=nominal*
Contoh: #bid 100=1000 (maka sistem akan otomatis merekap ikan nomor 100 dengan nominal 1jt) hilangkan 3 angka NOL terakhir


Berikut Foto2 ikan lelangan:




Link Video ikan:
1. https://youtu.be/HXnbCurCba4
2. 
3. https://youtu.be/HVNJ85dq6AE
4. https://youtu.be/ET7LAa8lwls
5. https://youtu.be/E-fJNzluocE
6. https://youtu.be/LTxd0TkyVWk
7. https://youtu.be/zj-RuVm1ZDI
8. https://youtu.be/OhgwFAdi65g
9. https://youtu.be/3846hFGbkYU
10. https://youtu.be/skPRNuZeXhI
11. https://youtu.be/9C1L2nr45d4
12. https://youtu.be/Zy3MeLwXLAQ
13. https://youtu.be/A5UdbDSy35I
14. https://youtu.be/922WsmkX3jM
14. https://youtu.be/VL8e_wBoJBk


Harga Pembuka untuk masing-masing Ikan:
1. Doitsu Shiro Maruhide - Male 45cm..... 500.000
2. Doitsu Kohaku Maruhide - Male 53cm..... 500.000     
3. Doitsu Ogon Konishi - Male 59cm..... 500.000
4. Kohaku F1 - Male 40cm..... 750.000                                           
5. Benigoi Dainichi - Female 50cm..... 2.000.000
6. Showa Dainichi - Male 55cm..... 4.000.000 *Serti breeder*
7. Tancho Kohaku Sakai - Unknown 39cm..... 1.500.000 *Serti Breeder*
8. Benigoi Dainichi - Unknown 47cm..... 1.000.000
9. Showa Sekiguchi - Male 65cm..... 1.000.000
10. Ochiba Ginrin Ogata - Female 70cm..... 1.000.000
11. 5ekor Karashi Konishi - unknown 35cm..... 500.000 *(4sisik 1doitsu)*
12. Chagoi Marusei - Female 54cm..... 2.500.000 *Serti Narita*
13. Shiro Omosako - Female 58cm..... 3.500.000
14. Shiro Dainichi - Female 47cm..... 1.500.000 *Serti breeder*
14. Karashi - Female 38cm..... *Serti breeder*


Serti ikan
No.6



*FITUR AUTO REKAP:*

[LIST][*]Mohon untuk Nge-BID ikan dengan format sebagai berikut *#bid kode-ikan=nominal* [*]Contoh: *#bid 99=1000* maka otomatis akan direkap oleh system Nge-BID ikan no 99 dengan angka Rp 1.000.000,- (Hilangkan 3 angka NOL terakhir)

----------


## pieth

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## acoy gaboy

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## acoy gaboy

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Movenpick7

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Movenpick7

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## teguh.purnama

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## wendy

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dedyhalim

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dedyhalim

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## pieth

> om, ikan nomor 7 posisi ada dimana ya?
> yg nomor2 ga ada video nya ya?


Nomor 1,2,3 cibitung
Nomor 7,8 malang
Sisanya jakarta

Video ikan nomor 2 tidak ada om. Lupa di video kan

----------


## pieth

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## acoy gaboy

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## pieth

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Fauzi Halim

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## teguh.purnama

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## pieth

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ade widarma

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## coaxs

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Movenpick7

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## pieth

Untuk sistem autorekap akan di udahakan secepatnya yah. Sorry untuk trouble nya

----------


## pieth

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## uyan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## acoy gaboy

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Fadil

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Movenpick7

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## wendy

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Rudyanto Margo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Rudyanto Margo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Rudyanto Margo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Jamal

#bid 9 = 1400
#bid 10 = 1600

----------


## Rudyanto Margo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## sgotama

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Movenpick7

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Fauzi Halim

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Fauzi Halim

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## acoy gaboy

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## koiluncat

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Lilik

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## hsug

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## uyan

#bid 9=1900

----------


## acoy gaboy

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Rudyanto Margo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## bengkong

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## bengkong

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## bengkong

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## bengkong

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## pieth

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Lilik

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## acoy gaboy

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Lilik

#bid 6 = 4100
#bid 14 = 1600

----------


## wendy

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Rudyanto Margo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## pieth

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## bengkong

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## bengkong

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## bengkong

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## petruskurniawan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Fadil

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## bengkong

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## bengkong

#bid 11 = 1200

----------


## bengkong

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## bengkong

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## bengkong

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Pepenk

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## uyan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## yenilestari

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## acoy gaboy

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## pieth

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## sumedangkoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## uyan

Just info, jam waktu nge bid dg jam d rekapan, beda ...

----------


## Rudyanto Margo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## acoy gaboy

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## acoy gaboy

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## bedut

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## 3xalt

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## sumedangkoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Fauzi Halim

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Lilik

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Rudyanto Margo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## sumedangkoi

#bid 2=1300
#bid 7=2100

----------


## indra gunawan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## [email protected]

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## sumedangkoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Rudyanto Margo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## [email protected]

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## O3D

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Lucky_Uken

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Lilik

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## sumedangkoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rizkikukuh1

#bid 7=2300

----------


## sumedangkoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Lilik

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## [email protected]

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rizkikukuh1

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## acoy gaboy

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## acoy gaboy

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## sumedangkoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## O3D

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rizkikukuh1

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## indra gunawan

#bid 5=2000

----------


## Lilik

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## sumedangkoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## [email protected]

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Lilik

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## O3D

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Lilik

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## sumedangkoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## sumedangkoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## acoy gaboy

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## [email protected]

#bid 9=3300

----------


## pieth

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Lilik

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## sumedangkoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## O3D

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Fadil

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## acoy gaboy

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Lilik

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## pieth

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## sumedangkoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## [email protected]

#bid 9=3500

----------


## acoy gaboy

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Lilik

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## [email protected]

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## bengkong

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## acoy gaboy

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## sumedangkoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## [email protected]

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Lilik

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## acoy gaboy

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## pieth

> # bid 3 = 1800


Format bidnya salah om , sehabis # tidak perlu spasi

----------


## [email protected]

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## sumedangkoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## acoy gaboy

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Fauzi Halim

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## pieth

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Lilik

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## pieth

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## [email protected]

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## pieth

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Lilik

#bid 12=3100

----------


## pieth

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Lilik

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## pieth

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Rudyanto Margo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Lilik

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## pieth

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Lilik

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## 3xalt

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## pieth

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Rudyanto Margo

#bid 14=2500

----------


## sumedangkoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Asta1

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## sumedangkoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## pieth

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Lilik

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## hsug

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## 3xalt

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Lilik

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Lilik

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Asta1

#bid 11=1700

----------


## O3D

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## pieth

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Fauzi Halim

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## hsug

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## pieth

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Lilik

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## sumedangkoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Asta1

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Lilik

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Lilik

Maaf itu bid untuk no 12

----------


## acoy gaboy

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Lilik

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## sumedangkoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## sumedangkoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ade widarma

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## pieth

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Lilik

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## acoy gaboy

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Lilik

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## sumedangkoi

#bid 1=1200

----------


## pieth

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## sumedangkoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## 3xalt

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Lilik

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## acoy gaboy

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Lilik

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## hsug

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## pieth

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## pieth

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## pieth

Last minute

----------


## pieth

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## [email protected]

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Lilik

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## frostbitez

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## pieth

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## pieth

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## pieth

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------

